# Gulf of Carpentaria 2012 - Part 1



## murd

_ Please Note: _ This is quite a long report for a kayaking forum and may be slow loading up on your IPADS, IPHONES, Smartphones, Tablets or Dial-Up broadband - big screen monitors and real computers are recommended to appreciate the 54 attached photos, most of which are set to '1024 x 768' resolution with lots of pixels to appreciate. The story which accompanies these digital memories has been authored as accurately as possible and not been falsified in any way just to make an impression on the reader or critic. Naturally, some of the place names had to be changed to protect reputations and the environment. Note that this report assumes you are familiar with and have read my 2010 post on the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum (AKFF) to the same region of Australia, the Northern Territory's 'Gulf of Carpentaria'.

*Introduction: *
_ *September, 2010* _
'You know I'll be back', said Frankie (aka Missingdna) as he packed ready to leave Borroloola, a little disappointment evident at his unplanned early exit from the bush. I wasn't so keen at the time, still feeling traumatised from the recent damaging effects of a savage crocodile attack on the kayak and annoyed with yet another crazy season of erratic weather patterns that had impacted the past two trips to the Territory with rain squalls, strong winds and higher than average temperatures. The fishing had been tolerable this year but nowhere near as productive as prior the seasons changing. Nevertheless, one could realistically wait until the weather gods got their 'shit' together for a possible return. The next 12 months were obviously too soon to chance the heavens again but if the following year sorted out its 'southern oscillation' problems and that 'La Nina' thing then maybe 2012 might be the time to revisit the bush. Until that happened, it was goodbye to Frankie and hello to the Limmen River where a few more crocs had to be sorted out before any type of plans were made for another (11th) holiday adventure through Australia's 'Gulf of Carpentaria'.

_ *Waiting, October 2010 - April 2012* _
Two years seemed such a long 'gap year' between trips but with stripping the Swift's gearbox, replacing clutches, work and general domestic and relationship crap the months passed by relatively quickly. I kept a close watch on the northern weather patterns during this period, noticing things beginning to normalise again as the climate stabilised before deciding only in April 2012 that it was time to go walkabout again. I spoke to Frankie soon after with my decision wondering whether he was still keen - he said he was and we began planning, looking at September as the ideal month to be away.

Despite having conquered the Gulf ten times since 1999, I still had a lot of preparation ahead before number 'eleven' became a reality. Co-ordinating tides with upriver campsites took many frustrating hours as did charting a route into something I'd wanted to visit for the past six years now and believed could be one of Australia's greatest geological, but least documented natural wonders. Nevertheless, 2012 was organised primarily as a kayak fishing expo through the Gulf chasing barramundi and in the back of my mind I surmised that if the seasons had finally returned to spec, then the results could be exceptional as stud fish moved back upstream to occupy old haunts left vacant by excessive monsoonal activity. Little did I know at the time how right I would be, this latest trek through the Australian outback becoming one of my most successful to date on the rod. Trips like these can have their tribulations however, and I couldn't ignore one unpleasant episode with nature that at the time had me thinking I wouldn't be coming home this year. And full credit must go to companion Frankie who followed me calmly through the bush, offering support where needed and not once complaining. He's not a bad mate, never short of surprises and keen to take up a challenge.

_ * Preparation and planning, April 2012 - September 2012: * _
With five months countdown until departure, I saw this latest trip away as an excuse to introduce a few mods to the Swift to make the journey that little bit more comfortable and fun. (Author's note: The 'Swift' referred to in this document is the car I have taken through the Gulf over the past ten trips, a 1986 Suzuki Mk1 Gti, 1.3 litre. Before you ask why I don't take a 4x4 away with me, the simple answer is because I haven't got one.) I never thought I'd lug a fridge to the bush but 'Anaconda' had a ridiculous Easter sale on a Waeco CDF11 so I bought it, fitted it into the car and did some fancy wiring to make it work including introducing a solar panel to replace some of the expected voltage loss. A second elaborate project undertaken became replacing the passenger seat with one made from timber incorporating shelving, storage, space and weight advantages. Decent lighting wasn't forgotten with led's mounted onto the tailgate panel and a 12V dimmer switch from 'Chebay' wired into a rear socket to regulate the output of a very bright '5x Cree' led floodlight. Chebay came good again supplying a fancy little device combining battery monitor, in/outside temperature, clock and alarm, snooze control, date, and a very useful 'ice-alarm' for those colder times away. The Swift naturally received a complete mechanical service to ensure its reliability over the month and by the time departure came around, I was convinced she was in good enough shape to devour anything the Australian bush threw at her. I'll just add that Frankie was impressed with how I set the fridge up and assembled the chair, suggesting I show the people - here's an image of each for the curious:

* 1*








Many long hours went into the design here but basically the fridge sits inside a heavily modified (and strapped down) foam vegetable esky shielded by slip-on sun-foil. The cover lid is likewise fashioned from foam (with the foil glued down) and lifts off easily to access the compartment door. Portability was also a factor in the build and the entire fridge can lift from its anchored foam case in seconds if required. A problem I did encounter was ventilation and keeping the cooling fan free from obstruction - this was solved by a piece of detachable curved (white) pipe to reroute the intake. A new base board was built to sit both the fridge and my blue crate on and allow something for the fixture straps to attach to. In nearly 8,000 kilometres of driving and 'sudden' stopping here and there, I experienced not a single millimetre of movement from the Waeco and never suffered a power issue.

* 2*








The 'seat' was created in miniature 18 months ago with paddle-pop sticks and blu-tac, and remained an unfinished project before attempting to go full-scale a month before departure. Surprisingly, it was a last minute decision to actually use it and I'm glad I did as it became quite practical holding the paddle, rods, daypacks, a ten litre water bladder, CD wallet, small 'miscellaneous' bags, knife sharpener, handheld cb radio plus other random items. Both two trays were removable with the top slipped snug onto the bottom if not needed. I used the original floor bolts to mount the seat down and as with the fridge, found it never shifted over the entire trip. Legally though, I don't know if the RTA would have approved it!

* Gulf of Carpentaria, Part 1: *
_ * On the road. * _
Departure for Gulf 2012 happened early on the morning of the 1st of September where an easy thousand kay drive would see me at Cunnamulla for the initial sleep of many in the front seat of the car. The little Swift had a colossal task ahead of it and confident of a trouble-free journey, moods soon changed when a worrying knock developed around the front left wheel only four hours from home. Checks at Wellington, NSW indicated the hub bearing being the culprit and I wondered whether it would last the month, especially after being subjected to millions of corrugations soon to batter it senseless. A quick fix became tightening the hub nut to take up the excessive play.

Later that same day around dusk I noticed a more serious problem when the battery sensor detected the alternator undercharging, particularly when operating the spotlights. Thinking it could completely fail nearly saw me steer back to Sydney for repairs and if it wasn't for the fact that I had to meet Frankie in Normanton on the Monday, I would have changed direction. Reaching a chilly Cunnamulla as the volts dipped dangerously low, I prepared for a freezing night ahead. The following morning the car struggled to start in biting 2C temperatures but eventually found some spark to manage an idle just above stalling. I had a sick feeling though, wondering about the alternator and whether I should attempt a fix it in 'town' (on Father's Day) or just set off. Putting my trust in Suzuki reliability, I took the chance that it would last the distance and left, rolling into Julia Creek another thousand kilometres later before making Normanton noon the following day. My faith in the car had paid off.

_ * A new river - The Leichardt * _
In 2010, you may remember how Frankie and I nearly destroyed our bodies at the Bynoe River west of Normanton. Naturally, we weren't overly keen to do it again. With each of us lacking paddle fitness this year from recent surgeries, I suggested we bypass the Bynoe for the Leichardt River and enjoy a change of scenery. Part of the planning in Sydney involved mapping out a fair chunk of the Leichardt and finding a track into somewhere to camp which wasn't too far from the water. At the time I didn't know whether the tracks I'd marked were accessible or not, and hoped a locked gate didn't greet us along the way.

* 3*








After skidding and dropping into a very nasty hole on a blind corner near Leichardt Falls (which if travelling any faster would have seen the car sporting four 'rear' wheels), I picked up one of the tracks I'd marked that went through this gate which luckily, was only secured by a chain loop. This is serious 'beef pattie' country and the Swift felt it harshly through the suspension further along where countless hooves over wetter times had left the ground ruthlessly pockmarked.

* 4*








The track we followed ended at this point which was fine, as it provided us a nice, shady campsite close to the river (but not the water - see below.)

* 5*








_ 4th Sept, 2012, 1:14pm_ - Accessing the actual 'wet' part of the river meant dragging the kayaks 200 metres across exceptionally hot sand, a slight 'miscalculation' of distance and topography which I apologised to my friend for. Having imagery of this entire area allowed us to plan our paddle according to conditions so we decided to head upstream based on the current tide, wind direction and planetary alignment.

Being relatively late in the day for serious exploration and angling, we didn't study the Leichardt as much as I'd hoped and only managed five kilometres upstream. The fishing was excellent here - if one enjoyed catfish - but seemed to hold nothing else. In places the catties were so thick I felt the river could easily have sustained a 'Basa' industry in direct competition with Vietnamese turd-raised fish. I felt the Leichardt had potential for other species though and with more time would have liked a downstream session on an incoming tide. Frankie did manage to spot something less spiky than a cattie at one stage, a huge bull-shark he claimed was as big as his boat. Calculating that to be about three metres long, it made for a decent-sized fish and cancelled any ideas of a swim.

_ * Big Gorge: * _
During morning camp was impacted by a weather phenomenon unique to the Gulf known as the 'morning glory' where temperatures drop, fog develops and strange clouds roll in (this is not to be confused with a condition often affecting human males around the same time of day). It doesn't last too long though and the skies had returned to brilliant sunshine by the time we'd packed and begun the trek for the Territory border and a place I've nicknamed 'Big Gorge' on a special river known to the world as 'River X'. Regular readers of this column will know how Big Gorge was tackled two years earlier in 2010 with bleeding legs, near heatstroke and limited success on the line. This year we had plans for the spiky spinifex and hopes the fishing would be a little better.

* 6*








Morning Glory cloud formation from the air (courtesy of Wikipedia, not the roof of the Swift!).

Big Gorge is a reasonable drive from the Leichardt covering road conditions varying between awesome and pathetic. I try to protect the car by driving slower than everybody else on the track, often resulting in a backlog of vehicles behind eating dust and trying to get past. Fortunately, this is where Frankie (call sign: 'Big Boy 1') comes in handy on the radio. Nearing the NT border I heard the transmission that someone wished to overtake. Easing off the accelerator and moving left a little, I saw the vehicle approach then go by before stopping, the driver indicating I do the same. As I came to a halt the driver left his vehicle and approached the Swift. 'Hey', he said smiling, 'I met you before about four or five years ago at the Robinson River (i.e. a river in the Gulf). I remember that little red car and the kayak. So, you're still coming up here then?'

I stared a little confused at the person trying to recall the get-together and where I was at the time. He said his name was Scott, adding he used to have 'dreadlocks' and was with a girl. Thinking hard, there was a time back in 2006 (_six_ years ago) when I'd made camp on a tiny 'island' midway across the downstream side of a flooded Robinson crossing. People passing through seemed intent to photograph and video the car and Scott and his lady were just two of the many people befriended there over the five days while parked on this tiny piece of paradise, surrounded by nature and water and hoping the big saltie from downstream didn't call in. The fact Scott remembered me was quite remarkable I thought.

* 7*








This 2006 'flashback' scanned shot is taken by kayak rear of the Robinson island camp looking towards the road crossing. I met a' dreadlocked' Scott here who remembered the car and kayak an amazing six years later in 2012. P.S. If ever seeking weird and confused looks from people in 4x4's, park an '86 Swift on this same island when the river's up!

* 8*








The front view of the 2006 island camp from the main road - five incredible and fun days were spent here.

* 9*








We're back in 2012 now. Here is a small example of a piece of bad road heading into the Northern Territory. Driving slower at least allows me time to react to things that could potentially damage the suspension or car itself. It is the reason that horrific pothole near Leichardt Falls only left me shaken, not broken.

Once reaching the gate and fenceline track which would guide us the ten kilometres into Big Gorge, Frankie took over the lead before alerting me to fresh tyre tracks ahead. This came as a complete surprise, as the last thing I expected was traffic through here. Then I noticed a line of shiny new barbed wire running along the fence and surmised the farmer was probably conducting repairs to keep his cows from crossing paddocks. At the time I hoped we didn't run into anyone down the path and need to explain what we were doing there.

* 10*








The track to Big Gorge camp is somewhat challenging for a Swift and partly relies on Frankie knocking the tops off any concealed termite mounds to prevent me crashing into them (which is the reason he goes first). All I can say is that he did a pretty piss-poor effort on the mounds and thanks to him, my sump now holds less oil. It took us 40 slow minutes to do the distance (my car was the hold-up) but to our relief we never saw the fencing team.

Here's a short clip of part of the track into Big Gorge showing how bumpy and rough it can get for the Swift. There's a bit of camera shake as I'm trying to film and drive one-handed. 





* 54*








_ 15/9/12, 4:53pm. _ I've shown this pretty pool above the waterfalls near camp in a past trip post but never get tired seeing it each time. I didn't swim the upper pools this year as water levels were a little low and most were choked with ribbon weed. This pool here will eventually dry out when the water feeding it from above stops.

The end (of Part 1)

Sadly, that brings us to the end of Part 1. I hope you all enjoyed the read and appreciated the difficult effort it took getting everything together for upload. Part 2 of the trek will be a significantly smaller issue and follows the two 'fugitives' as they leave camp to escape the helicopters and cranky landowners, only to find themselves in trouble yet again! The poor Swift has to deal with some seriously rough tracks and Frankie finally shares a touching moment with a large reptile. We also meet 'Black Dog', the famous wandering canine of the Gulf and next future star on the screens. Plenty of excitement and adventure on the way for all so please show patience for the next issue. 'Part 3' will then conclude the series and is guaranteed to surprise a lot of people when they see for the first time something that has been on our land for millions of years yet escaped the eyes of all but a few explorers. And, I fulfil an aspiration on my bucket list with a fish to be proud of after 13 years and 85,063 kilometres pushing the Swift through the Gulf. Oh yeah, there's that little 'incident' with the beastie as well - a nasty piece of work and something I really don't want to experience again!

Rick and Frankie.


----------



## Barrabundy

First one to reply?


----------



## Barrabundy

....and tonight I am going to my daughter's dance concert :-x Looks like I'll be going to bed late!


----------



## gcfisho

What an incredible read mate.No need for me to buy any magazines this month i just got my fix.Thank you very much for taking the time to share.


----------



## si75

Oh hang on... I'm going to need a pint of merlot to get through this


----------



## AJD

Oh yeh!!!!!!,
Brilliant.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Junglefisher

Oh man that was awesome!
I recognise (well, I think I do) several of those snags, great to see them still there.
Amazing fishing, I can only wish I'd been there to lose some lures myself.
You are right about River X, it sticks in my mind more than any other part of the gulf (even more than the big croc really).


----------



## carnster

Wow awesome stuff, you guys have got some big balls. The scenery and fishing is phenomenal, and reminds me of the gorges dad and i fished way upstream of the burdekin by foot as a kid.


----------



## si75

Simply amazing and inspirational.

Thank you


----------



## mehi

awesome 8)


----------



## seawind

Thanks Murd (and Frankie) well worth waiting for, bring on parts 2&3.


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler

Great read.  
Looking forward to the next installments.
Cheers.


----------



## suehobieadventure

Absolutely brilliant trip report. Well worth the wait. An amazing trip you undertook I admire your guts and sense of adventure. The swift made it through  Look forward to the next instalment and feel like I should have paid for the privilege to read through it.


----------



## Bigdyl

Epic


----------



## anselmo

Alright!

SWMBO has been banished to the movies for the evening and bubba is having an early night. 
Popcorn check
Red wine check
Comfy seat check

Getcha pull


----------



## Marty75

Sensational.


----------



## cam07

Awesome read and great pics looking forward to the next instalments


----------



## actionsurf

Plenty of people have already said it, but I can't find any other word to describe it;

Friggin' *AWESOME !!!*

Man am I jealous. If ever you're looking for a compadre on a future adventure......I'll cancel everything. Brilliant stuff mate. Thank you.


----------



## skorgard

It would be churlish to read such a piece of inspirational literature and not make a comment.

Best fishing report ever anywhere.


----------



## RangaOutback

Murd

you were right

good things come to those who wait

Bring on part 2

Thommo


----------



## villefish

looks like a great trip men is that a clark hammock i see ??


----------



## villefish

looks like a great trip men is that a clark hammock i see ??


----------



## keenfisho

Wow what of a great write up of a fantastic trip
Looking forward to the next instalment, can't wait


----------



## scater

Great write-up Rick. How long did you have the barra in the fire for? We've found you need to do them for an hour per side for a decent sized fish, or an hour altogether if they're buried in the coals. It's a great way to cook them though, they come out very smoky.


----------



## fishstix

Thanks for putting all that together, worth waiting for, fantastic read and looking forward very much to parts 2 & 3.


----------



## Dodge

Rick you have not lost your touch in painting a word picture of your adventure with Frankie.


----------



## dru

Boys, simply don't know how to express this, but just fantastic. Bring on part 2.


----------



## jayman

What a great read. Lost for words really lol bring on the next issue


----------



## pescado

Murd I just want to say thanks for writing these reports mate, The words here could easily be made into a book as im sure others have said, but you put them up here on akff for all of us folk to read. Part one kept me up until the wee hours of this morning.

The battles witjh those barra in the sticks sounds brutal but oh soo much fun... Bring on part 2


----------



## koich

I'll echo what Chris has said.

You blokes are deadset mental but man I'm glad you're able to write about it.

A trip like this would be a total waste if the people on it were lesser writers.


----------



## scoman

Thanks Murd, living vicariously via your adventures!!


----------



## Jeffen

Great read, can't wait for part 2!


----------



## Grantos

Rick,

A brilliant description of an outstanding experience.

Thanks for sharing and well done for getting back in one piece.


----------



## solatree

Great stuff Murd and wonderful story telling.


----------



## blueyak

Brilliant writing and fantastic photos of what must of been yet another amazing trip and life experience.

Well done guys and thanks for sharing it.


----------



## TheFishinMusician

Excellent stuff fellas! 
Thanks!


----------



## Barrabundy

Thank you for sharing. What a great read, very jealous!

At the risk of sounding like a wannabe, I did a few trips out to properties in the gulf and along the east coast of the cape about 25 years ago. What you described in this report about aircraft buzzing around would be the sad reality in those very places now. I know of people who take fisherman for day or overnight trips from Cairns by helicopter to places they do contract mustering for. Many places have no vehicular access and these guys just buzz around and land wherever looks good and has a suitable place to land. For some ******* fun they lift crab pots out of the water with their skids, take them back to where they're camped to raid the contents and then go and take them back to where they found them. One day you will hear about a helicopter being drilled by a commercial crabber getting even...I guarantee it!

Anyway, looking forward to the next chapter, hope there are a few of them, don't want this to be over too quick!


----------



## MrX

Great stuff Rick - love your no BS style! Can't wait read about the bit where you had concerns about your safety.

Having thought about it, do you reckon there is a technique that might catch those monster barra?


----------



## thenuclearone

Awesome start Murd!


----------



## Zed

A bit wordy.
*ducks*

Thanks murd. I'm sure you're savoring it all over again as you wrote it. I was expecting less pix and more words, but you seem to have captured it with the same amount of beautiful pix and better, more descriptive words. Great balance!

Z


----------



## kayakone

Thanks Rick (and Frankie).

One of the best adventure stories ever (outside of Shackleton). Obviously you are both mad, as most explorers are. But the story remains, thanks to you, etched in our memories, of a treasure place most of us dream of, but will never visit.

Thank you.

trev


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXNC09UAABXfgAAQQIFgAICgECA/79+gIABwYwmJkwEwAA1Mp6JmlPTTUwTGmSOQx9nVKVBZ6cdI6h4zhfDjyuL29qJiI21bobjNnOpxgY72MxNuAOd37IOoo9Bu/dSIifbKi2sI5YyUpZlgJchxQt8ddS1UrtRGU9y7gdFKDJQGfpox38XckU4UJBzQtPVA


----------



## Brc226

I read this report over a few sittings and ended up going back and forward a few times just to make sure I didn't miss anything.

Murd, you really do post the best reports and it is obvious to me that you put the same meticulous perpetration and detail into your reports as you do into planning and executing your trips. Well done and congrats to both of you. Amazing report for an equally amazing trip.

Looking forward to part 2 and 3 as usual.


----------



## sunshiner

Murd, and Frankie

Amazing stuff. It's 3:17am here and I've just had the best laugh for ages (the single paragraph which deals with Frankie's porcine delectations). To have done the trip 11 times is an amazing feat and even more amazing is your willingness to share it with us in such a well written, illustrated style. Whatever you do, don't lose those stills and movies. And hang onto that Zook!

Thanks once again. Bring on the next act!

Kev


----------



## Scott

Wow, thanks so much for that. I have been reading it at work and it took me 5 or 6 goes to complete it. I almost felt like i was there with the photos and images that your words conjured up. I can't wait for further instalments.


----------



## thenuclearone

Murd, in the rivers and streams encountered in part 1 what would you say the large saltwater croc population might have been? I know the danger spots are coming but just trying to get a grasp on what we see so far.


----------



## Ado

There is little more that I can add. Thanks for taking the time and warding off those of little patience.

A few things I suggest for next year.

(1) You need to upgrade to some Stealth glass.
(2) Dress for submersion.
(3) -20oC sleeping bag, layering, shellware. We need to take more than you on a day walk.
(4) Publish a trip plan complete with GPS marks and log in to Coastal Patrol on your VHF.
(5) I don't see any safety flags in those photos. Shame.
(6) Re-entries, practice in the waters you fish in. Remember to kick those legs up to the surface first.

I'm sure you'll have all of this sorted before you take on any serious trips.


----------



## murd

About time to reply I suppose.

Look, thanks everyone who took the time to read Part 1 in its entirety. I know its a long report and some people just like looking at the pictures. And for that one person who thought it a bit 'wordy' (ZED) this format was done following viewer response 2 years ago to the 2010 trip - I made that clear before posting it. The whole idea of this format was to give the people a deeper insight to my trips to the Gulf, that they are not created overnite following a few beers and that they do impact heavily on both body and mind (and Swift). I'm not a hero on these trips, just a regular guy who like fishing, adventure and a challenge - a bit like buddy Frankie. Sure, we blow up shit and carry on a bit over pretty pigs but that's all fun while away and we wouldn't do this stuff in the city (well, Frankie may but not me).

_*scater » Sun Dec 09, 2012 8:50 am
Great write-up Rick. How long did you have the barra in the fire for?*_
Only about 45 minutes. I'll take your advice of an hour each side if I get the chance to cook another.

_*Postby pescado » Sun Dec 09, 2012 2:10 pm
The battles witjh those barra in the sticks sounds brutal but oh soo much fun*_
Chris, heaps of fun and 100% brutal. Half the fun was watching Frankie getting dragged all over town by them!

_*Postby Bertros » Sun Dec 09, 2012 7:09 pm
So I was thinking... If you can do this in a Swift several times over, surely a 12-year old Astra with multiple issues could make it up there just once..*_
Any conventional car could make it with the right preparation and correct driving techniques. So long as the engine is healthy, its just suspension components that need care and attention. I'll detail a few more things about the car in Pt 2 or Pt 3 to give you an idea of how I prepare mechanically.

_*Postby MrX » Sun Dec 09, 2012 11:32 pm
Great stuff Rick - love your no BS style! Can't wait read about the bit where you had concerns about your safety.
Having thought about it, do you reckon there is a technique that might catch those monster barra?*_
No point bs'ing Tom. But, I do edit the 'boring' bits from the report so it appears to be 100% action all the time! In reality we slept in till noon most days, got a shuttle bus down to the fishing grounds and Photoshopped the kayaks onto pretty bushland scenes giving the effect we were really there.
One technique I reckon would catch those monster barra is C4. Or, super heavy line and leader that would survive being scrapped on the snags. Maybe we should have tied ourselves to each other more often? It will always be tough in a yak I thought until something happened in Part 3 where everything changed. ;-)

_*Postby thenuclearone » Sun Dec 16, 2012 3:22 am
Murd, in the rivers and streams encountered in part 1 what would you say the large saltwater croc population might have been? I know the danger spots are coming but just trying to get a grasp on what we see so far.*_
We're talking about 2 rivers here, the Leichardt and River X. It's actually near impossible to gauge the croc population without going out at night to count them (I'd never night-paddle in the Gulf!). Crocs commonly rest on the bottom in the early morning and can't be seen when paddling along - don't assume they aren't there and still look for the signs. The Leichardt could easily have had a thick population but we saw not one saltie. River X has freshies and I've not seen a saltie in it to date. But, the further downstream you go the greater the likelihood of running into one.

Part 2 is slowly being put together and is more an intermission to catch your breath before Part 3 hits the shelves. Bear with me, as I'm stuck for style at the moment and having problems getting the words down.
Got a knee operation tomorrow re a torn cartilage so I'll have some recovery time at home to sort things out and get back to writing.

See yas!,
Rick


----------



## Bretto

Epic read Murd. Can't wait for parts 2 & 3.


----------



## willowonfire

What can one say after reading a report like that. Epic, I guess. I Love reading about your adventures Murd, and Frankie.
The remoteness of that area is incredible. Places most of us will never see so thanks for taking the time to share.
I think a gopro mounted on your hat or yak for some of those Barra strikes would be sensational...those big fish in the snags mean business...
Can't wait for parts 2 and 3! 
Clark


----------



## paulo

Brilliant. Really well written giving me the feel of what it was like. Dont know how I missed this when it first came out. You really put the adventure into kayakfishing. Fantastic photos, scenery and fish. Cant wait for parts 2 and 3.


----------



## codfinder

Incredible post!


----------



## FishFeeder

Another great read, thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## imtheman

is part 2 nearly ready or are you keeping us in suspence ?


----------



## rathabfishin

Brilliant, awe inspiring, and inspiration are just a few words to describe the read! And hear I was thinking that my 92 2.8 diesel 4 Runner would need a lift and turbo added before tackling a Cape trip!

Cant wait for Part 2 & 3. I hope your surgery went well!


----------



## RangaOutback

Murd

Any update on report 2.0????

Cheers Thommo


----------



## joey

Amazing adventure!
I can't believe the Swift is still alive!


----------



## thenuclearone

This duck gonna get plucked Murd?


----------



## Keevo52

Great post,cant wait for more.

Chris


----------



## murd

Due to unforeseen circumstances (family law situation...  ), there had been a major delay with the closing episode of this trip. But, I'm happy to say I'm back onto it now and have finished the first (long) draft. I'm trying to upload it as one post, not the two so it will probably be somewhat longer than Part 1. Actually, it will be a lot longer than Part 1!

Stay tuned.

Rick


----------



## wokka1

Thanks for the update Murd, looking forward to this. Takes a lot of time to put reports like these together, much appreciated.


----------



## reedy

mate thats the best trip report ive ever read. sounds like an adventure of a lifetime. hope i get to do a trip like that one day but can only dream for now. cant wait till part 2!


----------



## thenuclearone

Great stuff Murd, love ya work!!!! I've been hanging (for the lot) ever since the announcement of the trip. These reports are one of a kind.


----------



## thenuclearone

Must be close now!


----------



## Brc226

Sh!te, I had forgotten about part 2!


----------



## catchnrelease

Thanks for part 1 murd - love your writing style and the photo's. Its easy to get caught up in the adventure. Every time I login I search for part 2 - cant wait to see how it finished. Then I'll be waiting for episode 1 of what I hope will be a 2013 trip!!


----------

